# Merry Oaks Kidding Thread



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

The first does will be kidding in just 2 weeks so I figured it's time to make a thread.
We cleaned out all of the pens today and got the kidding stall ready. The milk room is cleaned out and we are in the process of removing all the junk from the barn that's built up over the past couple of months.

The first does due are our 2 Nigerians, Iris and Rebekah.

Rebekah is due the 20th and Iris the 21st.

Iris is 6 this year, and her 3rd kidding season with us. She's already filling her udder, her ligs have softened quite a bit and she regularly has a good amount of discharge...so I'm not sure if she'll make it to her due date or not. I'm hoping not I'm ready for babies!:stars:
She had quads the first year I had her and triplet doelings the second, I'm expecting triplets this year.

Rebekah will be 7 this year, also the 3rd year I have her. She had triplets in 2014 and a single in 2015. I'm also expecting triplets from her, she's quite large

Rebekah is the white and brown doe, Iris is the black.
The next group is 4 Alpine does due at the end of the month, one right after the other but I think I'll post them after the Nigies kid


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Exciting, isn't it?!! My does are due near the same time as yours!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Yep, I can't wait to have little babies around here again
Rebekah is due in 11 days and Iris in 12. Iris has bagged up quite bit, I'm thinking she will go before Rebekah.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Oooooo! Good luck! Very excited for you!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

looking good. Can't wait to see the kids. I won't have any til april.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks
Wow, April, that's a LONG wait!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

A few of the pregnant Alpine girls...















They've gotten larger, these were taken a week ago


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Well, apparently kidding season will be stretching until June for us lol. I though we were to be finished in May, my goats have other ideas:lol:  Loretta, one of Iris's doelings from last year who I had though was bred came back into heat yesterday, so she's bred for the 3rd of June.
This is her last summer


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

You have such beautiful goats. Can't wait to see the kids!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Thank you GoatBlessings
I can't wait to see what kind of kids they give us
Rebekah is 8 days from her due date, and Iris 9.
Getting closer to babies!:stars:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck can't wait to see the kids.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

:update:
We're getting closer!
Iris is at day 138, and Rebekah 139.
Reb's ligs were pretty low this morning, she's looking quite close. It doesn't look like she'll make it to her due date She hasn't filled her udder too much, but last year she bagged up practically overnight, so it could be she fills it last minute again.
Iris is getting close too, has filled her udder quite a bit, not firm or anything but has a good amount of milk in there. Her ligs are also softening.
I may get some pictures later, when I give them their kidding clips...that's going to be so much fun :lol: They HATE clippers!


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Yay!! I bet it feels like you are waiting a century during the goats' last week of pregnancy! lol  When are your Alpines due?


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Yay!!  That must be really exciting!! We don't have babies coming till about March! Your girls are so Pretty!!! Good luck to you and I can't wait to see how they do... wishing you lots of :kidred::kidred:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

It does, it feels like forever, lol.
First group of Alpine does is due January 30, 31st, Feb. 1 and 2. One each day, we're going to be busy!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

LuvMyNigies said:


> Yay!!  That must be really exciting!! We don't have babies coming till about March! Your girls are so Pretty!!! Good luck to you and I can't wait to see how they do... wishing you lots of :kidred::kidred:


Thank you!
I'm really hoping for a lot of does too..fingers crossed lol.
March is really long time to wait! Part of the reason I bred for January kids is I hate waiting:lol: I get rather impatient sometimes


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow. It's January now and I'm still trying to get everyone bred. Although I'd hate to kid now in Maine. *shudder* WAY too cold!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

It is nice living somewhere where we aren't being frozen to death every winter:lol: I would never do it if I lived somewhere any colder.

I just bred my last one though, so I'll have goats kidding all the way from January to June...that's sort of an interesting thought. I'll be feeding kids until September...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

My parents want to move to TN, as much as warmer weather sounds nice, I don't know if I'd want to up and move so far away :lol: I told them they can leave me this house and they can move out there without me :lol: though the warmer winters would be nice!


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Good luck with all your girls! :clap:



LuvMyNigies said:


> Yay!!  That must be really exciting!! We don't have babies coming till about March! Your girls are so Pretty!!! Good luck to you and I can't wait to see how they do... wishing you lots of :kidred::kidred:


Same here. My first does are due on the 28th and 29th of February. Soon, though :greengrin:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Good luck. Still another 5 weeks out here. Waiting patiently, I'm not ready for them to start kidding yet it's soup out there :lol:


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Waiting with you Margaret! Daisy looks like she will pop any day, one due the 30th and one due Feb 10th! I just wish Daisy would go tomorrow before it hits the single digits on Sunday!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

margaret said:


> Thank you!
> I'm really hoping for a lot of does too..fingers crossed lol.
> March is really long time to wait! Part of the reason I bred for January kids is I hate waiting:lol: I get rather impatient sometimes


Tell me about it! :razz::razz:

I do think it gets worse the closer they get to their due dates!! 

Our breeding program got way out of wack this year! We brought five goats to the buck, and we think only _two_ got bred, and that's in March! (and they're not even my does, they're my brother's!! ) :hair::brickwall::brickwall:
There is another buck that I can use, but do I want them due in June, or do I want to wait till this fall to breed them again? Decisions, decisions...

Okay, apologies for getting a little sidetracked :razz:

Well, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you--smooth births, healthy doelings, and happy mommas! :grin:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I hope they all have smooth & easy deliveries, and thinking pink!!
We breed so our kids can raise their own 4-H goats, otherwise I'm thinking March-May would be ideal


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Good luck. Still another 5 weeks out here. Waiting patiently, I'm not ready for them to start kidding yet it's soup out there :lol:


Ugh, yeah we've had a lot of soup around here recently, really hoping it dries out SOON!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Reb got her kidding clip yesterday, to say the least she really didn't appreciate it:lol:
Iris was streaming white goo this morning, ligs are still there but pretty soft. Udder is filling up but not firm yet. Rebekah was about the same, but no streaming. I'll be gone all morning tomorrow, and all day Monday, so they'll probably decided to go one of those times. 
I'm praying they kid in the afternoon tomorrow, but I'm sure they'll go right after we leave tomorrow morning or while I'm gone on Monday Such is the nature of goats


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Can't see much from these pictures, but here are some from this morning.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Looking close! Goo time lol I'm so punny  and sleep deprived


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey, you know all of us goat people love goo:lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm thinking tomorrow for Reb and Monday for Iris.
It might be interesting to see what Iris has, and when she has them. The 1st year we had her she kidded on Valentine's Day with quads, last year on St. Patrick's day with triplets doelings and Monday is M.L.K Day.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm so jealous!!! You have goo!!! I have been waiting on goo!!!! Ours are due around the same time too.. although if mine wait now it would be better with the weather. Keep us updated! Can't wait to see what you have! I know they will be gorgeous!:drool:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Thank you I plan to keep a doe kid from each of them
Still nothing, I'm praying they wait until Tuesday/Wednesday because I'll be gone all day tomorrow.


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Good luck! :wahoo:


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Any news? It is a holiday - has Iris "celebrated"?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Thankfully neither kidded today while I was gone, in the freezing. We have a pretty cold week ahead, but not bad compared to some of y'all's weather lol. Temperatures have really dropped around here recently, just in time for babies I guess I do like having kids early in the year but I'm trying not to think about milking and raising kids in the middle of winter. We got a little snow(none stuck though) on Sunday, and we are supposed to get more soon:snow: 
Iris's udder has filled a lot, no more progress on Rebekah.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Reb's ligs are almost gone, other than that no more signs.
Reb is 144 today, and Iris is 143.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

:update: When I checked the girls at noon I could hardly feel Rebekah's ligs. Udder's not full yet though, I'm thinking tomorrow morning is likely. I was going to get a few pics, but my hands were rather frozen so that didn't work too well:lol:
She picked a good time, it's really cold now, and my family and I are all sick. Nothing serious, bad colds mostly, but I've felt pretty crappy all day.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck martini kidded when it was 4 degrees. It was a blast lol. I hope the kids do fine and you all feel better.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Thank you I think we'll have some babies tomorrow!! :woohoo:
4 degrees, brrr. It certainly isn't _that_ cold here! It's still plenty cold though, especially with the wind blowing.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

margaret said:


> Thank you I think we'll have some babies tomorrow!! :woohoo:
> 4 degrees, brrr. It certainly isn't _that_ cold here! It's still plenty cold though, especially with the wind blowing.


Yayy!!!:stars: Waiting with you.... Very excited!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Me too
Didn't want to eat tonight, udder filling a lot and NO ligs!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Sounds like you could have some babies tonight or in the morning.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Udder is nice and full


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Maybe today during the day


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

That's what I'm thinking.
I'm off to check her now! 
Come on babies!!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

How is she doing?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

We have just a little bit of amber goo


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Anything yet?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

More discharge, very uncomfortable. Pacing, arching her back etc.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Woot! :clap:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

We have babies!! :stars:
That tiny bit of amberish colored goo didn’t mean anything, the real thing started late last night. I had planned to sleep out in the barn until she had them, but by 2 AM I went to bed. It was freezing cold and I hadn’t got a lot of sleep recently due to being sick. So I went home and I’m glad I did because I don’t think she had them until about 5 AM. I came down around 7 to find buck/doe twins Thanks Reb! I’ll be keeping the doe. The doe, Jasmine is all black except for a little white her on her head, and the buckling is a buckskin. I haven’t named him yet. I think he’s polled though.
I'll post pictures if I have time.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Crappy phone pics I know, but here they are. I'll try to get better ones soon








[/ATTACH]


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

How beautiful, sweet adorable!!!:stars: Congratulations! Thank you so very much for sharing1


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Aawwww. Congratulations!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

real cute. congrats.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Ohhh, so happy for you!!!  Congratulations!!! Such Cutie babies! :stars: Such Sweetness...


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Huzzah for babies!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

YAY for new babies!!!!!!!!:balloons::fireworks::balloons:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

We're really enjoying these 2 babies  They're so much fun!! They are getting spoiled around here
I took a whole bunch of videos and pictures this morning, I'll upload some later
I think Iris may kid tomorrow:stars:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Here's a few from this morning. 
We kept them in the house yesterday because Rebekah was still in the kid pen, and they went back out this morning.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Awww....wuv 'em! They are so pretty! Lucky YOU!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

So the girl is *One Ring Rebekah's Jasmine* and the boy is *One Ring Rebekah's 
Cypress*
I wish I could post some videos, I don't know how though.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Iris's ligs are completely gone and udder is ENORMOUS!! Yay!! 
She's celebrating all of our lovely ice and snow. :snow:


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Woo-Woo! Babies! Jasmine and Cypress are soooo cute! Come on Iris -- make it a hat trick!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

We're getting pretty close!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Lots of pawing an pacing, getting up and down, contractions etc. and of course... goo...yay! :lol: :stars: We're camping out in the milk room while we wait for babies


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Yay for goo...we like goo!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Any babies yet. can hardly wait to see pictures. lol


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Oooohhh so exciting!!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Nothing out yet, but should be soon. She's having a lot of contractions and pushing too, though seems to be taking a break for the moment.
I'm not liking the sound of her breathing, raspy and an occasional cough.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

So excited for you!!!! Can't wait to see the new additions! Of course she went with the bad weather for you! Good luck!


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Yay! I can't wait to see the babies!!:kidblue:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

:GAAH: Come on Iris!
Just have the darn babies already!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh God, why did I go to bed last night? Why didn't I get up and go check her?
:tears: :tears: :tear: :tear: :blue:  
2 bucks and a doe. I found them this morning, dead in the sack. Iris didn't touch them to clean them off. Why? I don't know. I don't think they were stillborn. I just wish I had been there. I will never leave a doe in labor again. I feel like it's my fault because if I had been there I could have saved them


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh no  She didn't even attempt to clean them off? So sorry


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

OH! I feel like I've just been gut punched. I can't imagine how you must feel! I am so very sorry!!!


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Ohhh noo! Sorry to hear that.:'(


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

So sorry you lost them all! :kidblue:


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

That is terrible - but please do not be so hard on yourself, nature did not intend for them to live...not your fault.
I had the same similar thing happen, had a ff have triplets 2 does and buck, she was only looking after the runt buck and the other 2 were not cleaned, still warm when I found them but I could not save them. Slept in by a 1/2 hour that morning, since was up so late with her....I feel your pain


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks guys:hug:
It was a pretty devastating thing to find but I am OK.
Sorry I didn't update sooner, but she had another DOA buckling this morning. Quads!
I think she had complications and they died during labor. She looked close when I went to bed and I guess it ended up being a lot longer than it should have been. I am now almost certain they were born dead. They weren't cleaned off at all. She's always been a great mom, we've never been around for her births so it would be very strange for her to not even touch them. She didn't move from her spot the whole time she had them.

I was a little worried about her this morning, she wasn't doing well at all. I gave her Probios and Penicillin, then got her up and milked her. After that she was more alert, sitting up chewing her cud. WHen I came back later, she was eating hay and drank a lot of the electrolytes I gave her. I'll keep an eye on her, but I think she'll be fine.
It makes it easier having Reb's babies here, these 2 are so much fun!
They're doing well, 4 days old tomorrow!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow...quads...so sad to lose them all  Hope mom does ok!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

So sorry! Glad you have the other kid to enjoy.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

In happier news, the first group of Alpines is due very soon!
They are now on day 144, 143, 142 and 141. We're gonna be busy next week!
Merry Oaks Emerald is due Saturday, January 30. She's already filling her udder quite a bit. She usually kids very close to her due date, maybe a day over.







Sweet Flowers Tansy is due Sunday, January 31. She's our old girl, herd queen. She'll be 10 this year! She usually kids right on day 150, barely ever goes over.







Sweet Flowers Poppy is due Monday, February 1. She loves to kid waaay over her due date and hates having girls I really, really need a doe Poppy!














Sweet Flowers Clematis is due Tuesday, February 2. She likes to mix things up and kid whenever she darn feels like it. Early, late, right on time, never, what ever suits her fancy that year:lol:







I have 4 doe kids reserved, and really hoping for a keeper from Poppy so fingers crossed for pink, pink, pink!! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:

Praying for quick easy deliveries after what we went through with Iris, healthy babies and mamas will help with the disappointment of losing the quads!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Those pictures were all taken a few weeks ago, they've gotten bigger


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

:stars: congratulations on the new babies!!



margaret said:


> View attachment 102777


:lol: 
Once again I'm forced/allowed/relieved to utter "I'm glad I'm not the only one that does..."
Babies in bins, I say. I once had lambs in laundry baskets. :greengrin:

I'm very sorry about the ones you lost. :hug:It's so hard when the mom's don't help. My first kidding season, most of my does that had twins only took care of one of them and I lost the other. :hair:

I only have one doe that is a world-class kidder. both times she waited until I left, had her babies and took amazing care of them. So much to the point that she wants to teach them all of her bad habits straight away ("Play keep away with the lady and crawl under the fence with me children!"). So she doesn't get to raise her kids. I do.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh, yeah, you're not the only one! The lived in the bin until they started jumping out:lol: Then I had to put little coats on them...it was sooo cold out!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I tried to keep them outside, but the milkroom is insulated and so warm and cozy...so that is where my spoiled babies stayed:lol:


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

:lol:
Yeah, when my kids start jumping out I put lids on top...like laundry towels and clothespins...until the nights warm up for them to enjoy outside 24/7 :hammer:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I should do that, Iris is in my only kid pen right now:lol:
Hmmm, I have a feeling I should fix that before the rest of the does kid:lol: My kidding stall is serving as a temporary/when it's warm enough home for the babies, but that doesn't work so well when I have does in labor:lol: My usual kid pen is full of, um, (guess what?) goats! :lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Emerald is at Day 145 now! I'm ready for some ALPINE kids!:stars:


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

LUCKY! I have to wait 50 more days for baby goaties! lol


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

42 days here


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Sorry about the quads, wonder what happened...

Can't wait for the Alpine kids, I have about 3 weeks before kidding starts here


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so sorry about the loss of the triplets, that is awful and is definitely not your fault! Please don't beat yourself up about it ♥
Very strange that she didn't break the bags. Has she kidded out fine before or is she a FF?
We had a doe that wouldn't break the bag or clean her kids initially, but if you put them in front of her and started cleaning, she'd get motivated, she did better her last kidding with us than the first couple. She was one I definitely had to be there with.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

HoosierShadow said:


> I am so sorry about the loss of the triplets, that is awful and is definitely not your fault! Please don't beat yourself up about it ♥
> Very strange that she didn't break the bags. Has she kidded out fine before or is she a FF?
> We had a doe that wouldn't break the bag or clean her kids initially, but if you put them in front of her and started cleaning, she'd get motivated, she did better her last kidding with us than the first couple. She was one I definitely had to be there with.


It was actually quads, she had another one! I think now that they were DOA and that's why she never cleaned them. She's a doe I felt fine leaving to kid on her own, though I now realize I shouldn't have left her. I bought her when she was 3. She's 6 now, and has had 16 babies in 5 freshenings. Twins as a FF, then triplets, quads, triplets, quads. Always been a great mom, and kidded without assistance. Last year was triplet doelings, and the year before was quads. With both sets I had no due date and no idea she was close to kidding, I came out the pen and found them all dried off.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Sorry about the quads, wonder what happened...
> 
> Can't wait for the Alpine kids, I have about 3 weeks before kidding starts here


I'm not totally sure, but I guess something went wrong and she couldn't deliver for a long time, so they died during labor. I guess I shouldn't have left her.

I'm not sure I could stand 3 more weeks of waiting:lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Dairy_goat said:


> LUCKY! I have to wait 50 more days for baby goaties! lol


I've had my share of long agonizing waits, I couldn't stand it anymore and started breeding for January babies:lol:
It's COLD though! That's the only bad part.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

5 days old today! I've started them on lambar, they're doing pretty well, they seem to be taking a lot longer than the Alpines though. But I guess that's because they're so small.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

I am so sorry on the loss of your babies 

It's a little late, I know, but I like the name Cypress! It fits your little buckling so well! 

Oooooh, Alpines--they are my brother's favorite milk goat, though I have yet to own any. Maybe someday I'll get some 

Can't wait to see what your Alpines give you--do they generally kid twins or bigger sets? Or is it not a set number of kids?
I really like baby goats! ......:kidblack: :kidred: :kidblack: :kidred:
(Just thought I'd mention that :greengrin


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Such tiny little sweeties!!! I would be SO tempted to sleep with them on the couch!


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

margaret said:


> I'm not sure I could stand 3 more weeks of waiting:lol:


I have a little over 4 weeks to wait... ohhh, I should probably start my own waiting thread then... *puts it on *the list** :book:

what cute little babies! Awe...so precious.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Tansy's ligs are almost gone! Udder isn't full yet though.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

LuvMyNigies said:


> I am so sorry on the loss of your babies
> 
> It's a little late, I know, but I like the name Cypress! It fits your little buckling so well!
> 
> ...


Me too, it fits him very well!
I've only once had triplets, mine usually give me twins.
The minis tend to have quads a lot more than the standard size does.


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

I really love Jasmine and her dished face, she is so cute!!!!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Any news?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Nothing yet. Tansy should definitely be going in the next couple of days. Ligs soft and loose, udder is just now starting to fill though.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Looks like we’ll have kids today from Tansy!!  :woohoo: Ligs are gone, udder full and pawing up a storm. She was very grumpy this morning, made herself a nice nest and wouldn’t let anybody near it. No goo or further progress, just waiting now. Twin does would be really nice, I have no need for a boy from Tansy and 2 does would fill my first reservation. Please pray everything goes well and for healthy kids, Tansy is 10 and this is her 10th kidding. All of her previous kiddings have been great, but she is getting a little old. I need to find somewhere to separate her for a couple weeks after she kids, she has been fighting a lot with Clematis and I’m afraid somebody’s gonna get hurt, them both being very pregnant and very violent and Tansy being so old. Clematis has been challenging Tansy’s reign as herd queen and though I doubt she could ever overthrow Tansy they fight nonstop and I noticed Clematis has been biting out chunks of Tansy’s hair?! 

It’s very pretty and sunny down here, so “the twerps” (as they are affectionately called around here lol) were moved outside for the day when they were evicted from the kidding stall.

Emerald is on Day 149, Tansy 148, Poppy 147 and Clematis 146. I should have a flood of babies coming shortly


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

See what I found in the kidding pen with Tansy







I completely missed it!!
I suppose it's not the worst thing in the world to leave for 2 hours and come back to TWIN DOES!!!:stars:
Darker one is Penny Lane, lighter one is Dancing Days.
Dancer was 9.5 lbs, Penny is 7.5.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Awesome! You got just what you wanted! 2 does. Congratulations! Good girl Tansey at 10 yrs old!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

:stars: :woohoo: :wahoo: :leap: ALPINE BABIES!!!! arty: :balloons:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm so happy  
I actually switched their names around, Dancer fit the dark one better.
These 2 are supposed to be sold...but...I kinda don't want to sell Dancer now:lol: 
I need to fill reservations first, and I have 4 doelings reserved from this group of does, but if I get an extra one then Dancer is staying!
She looks EXACTLY like her granddam Amanda, and I sort of fell in love with her
She looks like she'll turn out really nice


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats! They are both very cute


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

what darling girls


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Dancer REALLY hoping I get to keep this girl




























Penny She has really long legs and pasterns and they are very weak, she's having trouble walking right


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Congrats!! They are soooo cute!!arty::kidred::kidred:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Aw, congrats! So glad she gave you what you hoped for!! (Twin doelings!:dazed::balloons: )

I like Dancer's coloring very much!  :kidred: :angel smiley:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Have you given bo-se to them yet? It will help the pastern issue quite a bit.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

No, I'm out and I keep forgetting to get some more from my vet, hopefully I'll get that done next week.
I don't like Rx meds, they're annoying!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I think we'll be having kids from Emerald soon! She's now on Day 150, Poppy on Day 148 and Clematis Day 147. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Her udder looks nice from the side, rear shot?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yeah, looks a lot better this year, or maybe I'm thinking of a different doe :lol:


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Anything from her yet?


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Anything? Come on, come on, can't wait to see those babies! 
Talk about edge-of-your-seat action (or lack thereof!) !!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Sorry for not updating sooner!!
Both Poppy and Emerald had lost their ligs and udders full this morning when I left for church. Unfortunately we had something after church so I had no way to get home until 3. 
Buck/doe twins from each! Looks like Poppy kidded late morning, Emerald maybe early afternoon.
Emerald's twins~







Poppy's buck, Sgt. Pepper







And Poppy's DOE!!!! The doe I've been waiting 7 years for is FINALLY HERE!!! :lovey: :lovey: :fireworks: :fireworks: artygroup: artygroup: :dancing: :dancing: :woohoo: :woohoo: arty: arty: :stars: :stars: :leap: :leap:
I think I'm a little excited 
Merry Oaks LS Roll Gypsy Roll







Better pictures soon


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Emzi00 said:


> Her udder looks nice from the side, rear shot?


I think it does a look a little better than past years, still pretty lopsided though. I don't have a good picture from the back, I'll try to grab one soon.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Yay!! Babies! Congrats!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh and both Poppy's kids have wattled


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Emzi00 said:


> Yay!! Babies! Congrats!


Thanks, I'm pretty happy with them myself


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Congrats!!! That is a long freaking time to wait for a doe kid!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

It is, I'm so happy she's finally here


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Wow! i missed a major baby party! I never get tired of seeing newborn kids  :wahoo:

congratulations Margaret!! :stars: :stars:
Dancer and Sgt. Pepper are adorable!

Whoa, did I understand you right? Did Poppy give you bucklings for SEVEN YEARS in a row???? :shock:


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Congratulations Margaret!! Beautiful kids!arty:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Um,kinda:lol:
Didn't settle one year, single bucks, twin bucks, half boer doeling, doeling died, yeah all sorts of fun stuff:lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I love being gone all day
Anyway, thought I'd report that I tried in vain to find Clematis's ligs. Great timing girl!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

More kids!!!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Love the baby pictures. Finally got your doe I bet she will be spoiled. They all look good and healthy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I won't be home until 5, but I plan to call home at noon to check on Clematis.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Couldn't get a hold of anyone from home, headed home now, hoping she hasn't kidded while I'm gone.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

OK, I'm home now and nothing from Clemby. Happily digging her hole to China


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Hope you have an easy kidding! Good luck!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Well last check hole to China had been discontinued and she was devouring her hay like she hadn't eaten in weeks. 
Hopefully she kids sometime tonight but I wouldn't be surprised if she makes me pull an all-nighter and goes in the morning:lol:
At least it's warm out and I won't freeze to death out there:lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Still nothing...


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh, wow! NO doelings for seven years!?!! Did you keel over when you realized she was a doeling? Like, OMG!!!! (That would probably be me, hyperventilating, jumping jacks, etc... I might have gone crazy with no doelings in that long of time--wow! )
So, HUGE congrats! So exciting, and I'm anxious for the next kids!

(quick qestion, are you going to keep the long-awaited doeling, or not, though?? )


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

LuvMyNigies said:


> Oh, wow! NO doelings for seven years!?!! Did you keel over when you realized she was a doeling? Like, OMG!!!! (That would probably be me, hyperventilating, jumping jacks, etc... I might have gone crazy with no doelings in that long of time--wow! )
> So, HUGE congrats! So exciting, and I'm anxious for the next kids!
> 
> (quick qestion, are you going to keep the long-awaited doeling, or not, though?? )


It was just from this one doe that I haven't gotten a girl
I was sooo happy though!! And actually that was pretty much my reaction, just to get a doeling out of Poppy:lol: And black too!
And YES! I will definitely be keeping Gypsy, she ain't going nowhere


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Clematis is now playing the ligs come ligs go game


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Hope she stops playing games and goes soon for you. Best of wishes to you and the new babies.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I told her last night that deceptive goats get locked up.
Still playing games with me this morning so she is now suffering silently in the kidding stall. I don't understand this goat.
This morning, discharge, udder pretty full, wouldn't eat. Ligs seemed almost gone. Couldn't tell for sure bc she's crazy and didn't want me touching her.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Clematis appears to be in labor:leap:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

She's just psyching you out, you've got another week, minimum :ROFL:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I sure hope not:lol:
Pushing a bit now so that'd be a long week!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I suppose that would be a very long week if she's already pushing :lol: 

Who's next after her?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Oreo's due the 24th.
I see a bubble!!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Two does!!
I think she's done but not 100% sure.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Congrats!!!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

WOW!!! 2 does!!!!! Congrats:stars: Can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Congrats! What's the buck to doe ratio so far?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow congrats


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Alpine kids so far is 2 bucks 6 does 
From this year and last I have 22 kids from Adonis, 8 bucks and 14 does
Merry Oaks Eleanor Rigby(born first)





















Merry Oaks Endless Hallelujah


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

margaret said:


> I told her last night that deceptive goats get locked up.
> Still playing games with me this morning so she is now suffering silently in the kidding stall.


:laugh:



margaret said:


> Alpine kids so far is 2 bucks 6 does:grin:
> From this year and last I have 22 kids from Adonis, 8 bucks and 14 does:smile:
> Merry Oaks Eleanor Rigby(born first)
> Merry Oaks Endless Hallelujah


WOW! They are gorgeous! I have got to get me some Alpines!

I like your ratio! :hi5:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Beautiful babies!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Thank you
I'm having a really hard time selling Ellie, I spent all of last night and this morning going back and forth about whether to keep Dancer or Ellie. I'm really beating myself up over it, I feel like whichever choice I make I'll regret it in the end but I eventually decided to stick with my original plan and keep Dancer.
The people who are getting Ellie and Hallie are coming out later today to see them and put down a deposit


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Ellie







Hallie


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Sweet!


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Those people are lucky! Ellie is gorgeous!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks They came out to see the girls on Friday and really loved them. They'll be going to a great home and they only live 15 min away from us. So I'll get to see them occasionally
Next up is Oreo. She's due the 24th, so about 2 1/2 weeks. Bred to Adonis. Hoping to keep a doe from her too!















Oreo's girls from last year, same breeding.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

It'll be a race to see which of ours kid first. Fancy is due on the 24th too, she went over 6-7 days last year though :lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Well if my brain is working correctly tonight(which there's a very good chance it isn't:lol Oreo likes to go late too, I seem to remember her hanging out at 156 before finally giving them up:lol:
My does seem to kid earlier the older they get though, so hopefully she won't hold out too long!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oreo is gorgeous! I love her daughters from last year! I hope and pray everything goes smoothly for her


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Thank you, she's one of my favorites
She took a really long time to mature, and she's turned into a nice doe in the past couple years now. She showed very well last year, as a 5 y/o.
She usually does a great job delivering her kids, nice easy births, a lot like her dam actually!
3 of her daughters will be FFs this year, fingers crossed for nice udders, I have to wait until April though to find out!
This is her 2014 daughter.


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Ooo Oreo is pretty! I love her markings (classic name, love that too!)
Good luck Oreo! And sheesh! don't take so long this time! :lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I got pictures yesterday of Hallie, Dove and Dancer I'm gonna try and get a few of the others later today.
So far I'm really pleased with how they're turning out!
Hallie








Dove








Dancer


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Really cute!


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Aww, they are growing soo fast! I really like Dove's coloring!


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

They're all so beautiful!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

They look awesome!  Congrats on some great kiddings! :razz:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Hallie








Ellie
















Penny
















Bad Man








Gypsy








Sgt. Pepper
















Jasmine


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Oreo is on Day 144 now!:dancedgi:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Oreo got a kidding clip!
She was NOT very happy:lol: She is usually laid back and calm and loves people but she's now at the point of "don't touch me, don't come near me and DON'T make me do anything that requires moving!" :lol:
I'm thinking she has a single, her kids tend to be pretty big, but who knows, there could be 2 hiding in there!








































Della's getting pretty big too, she's due in 4 1/2 weeks.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Babies!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Hee, hee, poor Della looks so...pregnant and uncomfortable in that last picture! 
Those babies are so precious! Cuteness... 

Oreo, don't be mad, you look so sweet, now!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I like Dancer! She's a beauty  Cute kids though! Sgt Pepper has gorgeous color!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Thank you, I love her color too
She looks exactly like her granddam.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Oreo's udder is slowly filling, ligs maybe a little lower, other than that, nothing.
Thinking probably towards the end of the week.
She's on day 147 right now.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Your goats look great! Good luck!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks Karen!
Ore is due tomorrow, but like I said she likes to go late so not expecting kids till the end of the week.


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

:kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred:
Following


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Today







I've tried not to get too impatient, especially since she's only on day 150...but I'm so excited to see these babies!
And she's just taking her own sweet time:hair: She'll kid when she feels like it:lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I checked her this afternoon and...looks like we could have babies tomorrow!
Udder is firmer and ligs almost gone!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

oooh, yay! Come on, sweetie! Think :kidred::kidred::kidred: :smile: (In that order! )


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well the race is on between her and Clarice then, I just moved her to the "kidding stall" aka, the glorified name I give my front porch this time of year :lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Clarice may win then:lol:
Today she's still with the rest of the herd, not a whole lot of change since yesterday, udder maybe a little fuller.
A sick doe is occupying my one and only kidding stall right now so I'm not sure where Oreo will be having her babies:lol:


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Hurry up Oreo, we want to see your babies!!!:-D


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

It should definitely be soon, but not today.
Probably tomorrow.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

opcorn:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Tonight...
























Not much change. Hoping she'll go tomorrow!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Methinks maybe we'll have Oreo babies today


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Oreo delivered twin bucks early this morning.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Twin bucks?! That is the least fancy thing she could do! :lol: Hopefully someone wanted a buck, congrats on live, healthy kids though!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Yeah I know, I was rather disappointed in her:lol:
And the fact that I was dragged out of my bed at 5 AM to go deliver kids:lol: She could have at least waited till a better hour.
They are really pretty though, I'm pleased with them. I'm going to try and get them sold as bottle babies.
With Emmy gone I don't know how I'll have enough milk for all the babies, but someone is picking up Bad Man today and if I get them sold early I should have enough with Oreo in milk now.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

What happened to Emmy? Sorry you had to put her down, that stinks 

ETA: Never mind, read it on the other thread. That's so bizarre, and of course it's going to happen to one of the heaviest milkers. Sorry you lost her.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I just don't know how she got away from me so quickly, just a few days ago she was still milking like a champ, the eye didn't even bother her.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Here are the boys
They are doing great!
I had names picked out for them but apparently I don't matter anymore:lol: The human kids wanted to name them Boromir and Faramir so that's what they are.

Boromir was born first and weighed in at 10 lbs. He also thinks he's a buck:lol: I tried to give him his bottle on Saturday and he stuck his tongue out and blubbered at it:ROFL:














Faramir was 9 lbs.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Those are nice names for adorable kids! 

Your "little buck" is so funny! That sounds like our little buckling Riser!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Couple more pics of the boys
















Della is due 2 weeks from today!! 
This is her a few weeks ago








Last fall








And she's carrying my first Taxman babies!








Excited to see these kids.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute boys! Good luck!


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

I <3 Della!! I think her kids will look long and stretchy like her and Taxman. Such an exciting breeding!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Dairy_goat said:


> I <3 Della!! I think her kids will look long and stretchy like her and Taxman. Such an exciting breeding!


Yeah, she is really long and level. I think they are a nice pair, pretty excited to see how the kids turn out.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Tokyo and Empress got udder clips and hoof trims today!
They HATED it:lol:
Aren't their udders so cute? I LOVE FF udders :lol:
Empress





















Tokyo

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content
















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








Both are due in about a month.
Della is on Day 140 now! Can't wait to see what she'd got in there


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Well, Della is in labor now, nine days early.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks!
Still trying to get this first kid out. I think it's upside down and I can't get hold of the feet.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Just pulled a dead doe


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Oh no. So sorry for your loss...


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I pulled a stillborn doe kid earlier this morning. Upside down, both legs back. It took me FOREVER to get her out!
I think that's what caused her to go into labor 9 days early. She didn't even have colostrum since she kidded so early.
I was almost certain she wasn’t done but I couldn't find another kid and she didn't pass the placenta either. 
Since I didn't have Oxytocin, and my regular vet is out of town we found someone else who would take her.
They wouldn’t give me the Oxytocin without seeing her so we took her in.
The vet was originally worried that she had a uterine infection and that’s what killed the kid but she ended up being fine. She is very swollen and uncomfortable and is still working on passing the placenta.
She’s on Oxytocin right now to finish getting the placenta out.
I was really disappointed that I didn’t get a live kid out of this breeding but I’m glad Della’s OK.

On a happier note, I sold Boromir and Penny today


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Sorry about the kid but I agree at least Della is alright.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

So sorry for your loss! :hug:

I am so happy that Della is okay. And congrats on selling the kids.


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Sorry about the doeling.:blue: I hope Della is recovering swiftly though.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

So sorry about your loss. Glad Della is doing well!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Della is doing MUCH better now!
She is still a bit swollen but she's a lot better than she was. I let her back out with the herd today, she was glad to get out in the sun


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

YAY!!! Glad she is doing better!


----------

